# Slight slope to floor



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I would walk away from it. It could be a major repair or worse. I had a nephew that bought a row home and his and the neighbors houses were all noticeably leaning to the rear which was detectable as soon as one entered. When a building inspector inspected them, he ordered everyone out of their homes and condemned them. There was a big stink over this and the city decided to satisfy all affected by finding other homes for them at little or no cost. The houses in question were built over a creek and in time, the water undercut the soil weaking the foundations in the rear of the houses. 
If you decide to bid on this house, make sure to check out the home inspectors credantials and ask to have a copy of his liability insurance.
Because if he is wrong in his assessment of the property, you can sue for damages. Call a General contractor and ask if the slant can be permenantly corrected using approved methods to meet code.


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

My house is the same construction built in 1952. The subfloor is supported by wood posts set on top of concrete pier blocks with beams running between the posts. 54 years and one major earthquake later our kitchen floor slopes a little also, but not so that it's really noticeable and we had the foundation inspected and certified by an engineer before buying it. If you're concerned, get an engineer to inspect it after the regular inspection is done. It should only be $250 or $300 and you can keep the inspection report (provided it passes) with your other home documentation to show buyers if you ever want to sell the house.


----------



## ShariLynn (Jan 10, 2007)

I would find out the cause before making any rash decisions. It might be anything from needing to jack up and/or replace a beam to misplaced weight somewhere - in our case, we found that the reason for upstairs floor sagging between beems was because the people that built the place put in two brick chimneys, not supported (they dont go all the way to the ground).


----------

